# Shop project



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

I needed a lift to get small tractor components on my work bench to save my back, I had built a bench awhile back with a heavy duty vise for welding, I had pickup crane from HF so I modified it added a long ram jack, works perfect for my needs.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought you said "small" items! Looks like you have half a tractor hauled up there!!LOL


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's what I was thinking too!


----------



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I thought you said "small" items! Looks like you have half a tractor hauled up there!!LOL


Well it’s smaller than some things I get into, just a d600 kubota that going to put in an FF18 craftsman tractor


----------

